# What colour with brown tack-showing



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Cream, white, or matching the saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Girth is brown definitely. Pad (I assume that's what numnah is?  ) is white or cream.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on the discipline KV. Cream or white numnah (yes you have it right the numnah is the pad) regardless of discipline and then the girth either cream or white for dressage, OR brown to match the saddle for pretty much anything else.

MANY people in my area use white girths for dressage, seems it's the current fashion. Don't use a white girth for any show hack/hunter classes, brown is much more proper.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Really? I'm surprised because most people I've seen at the shows goes with the leather one (so no white fleece or whatever). I personally go with the neoprene black, but then I have a black saddle (in fact I've seen very few people with the brown tack at the show). :wink:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate showing with brown tack because it's hard to match! All my stuff is black and I have the wintec "elastic" girths that IMO are not actually elastic.

But yes. Many many people show dressage with white girths (not fluffy, neoprene or anti-gall material). It's just not proper for show hack or hunter, for which your girth should match your saddle.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd go with a matching or black girth and a white pad. If your horse is white where the saddle goes you can do a white pad w/black piping to create a nice line. 

I feel your pain on the matching color tack. I have a stuuben that I currently use for dressage (till I save up for a real saddle) and it's taken me 5 years to finally have all matching pieces.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

No offence mudpaint but EWWWWWWWW NO NO NO. do not EVER use a black girth with a brown saddle. not for shows. I couldn't care less about if you use one at home but it's not proper to have black anything with brown tack (edit; YOU may, on YOU, but not on the horse) and the show ring is ALL about proper. All brown saddle/girth/bridle OR all black, no mixing. The exception there is if white girths are in fashion in your area, because what is in fashion is what will place in the showring. Or is that the other way around....? I never can work that one out.

...this coming from someone who used to use a brown bridle and a black saddle, but that was showjumping, nobody really cares what you LOOK like as long as you stay on and the horse is doing its job.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think things are a little different here. For dressage, black girths are the norm, and leather girths are, well I'm looking at the Dover catalog. There are some brown fabric ones, have yet to see a leather one. So it's hard to go all matchy matchy. Heck, I don't even see a white girth except the string ones. I have a tendency to stay away from fashions... they come and go and just cost me more money than their worth.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I just use what looks good and stick it to fashion ;P

nice simple but elegant browbands. plain flat cavesson snaffle bridle with plain leather reins. black saddle. for dressage I have a big white square pad with a little bit of bling, for jumping I have a pad in either navy & baby blue or my pony club colours, and for show hack I borrow a friend's shaped pad (called a numnah in England or Australia) but I really must have one made to fit my saddle. Black jumping/bell boots for jumping and cross-country.

If my tack was brown I would probably spend a fortune searching for things that match... I hate using mis-matched tack even for training at home! (partly because my home stuff is my show stuff as well, saddles are too expensive to have two jumping AND two dressage for each horse - I only have one in work at the moment but that will change in a few years' time)


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

If I had a brown saddle I would definitely have a brown bridle, unless there is black in the saddle as well. 

Regarding the saddle pad, if I were showing I would probably use white. Schooling, white, black or brown. 

Oh, I just saw that you were wondering what color girth and not bridle.  I guess for the girth it doesn't really matter but if you really wanted it to match then I would say brown. Although then it might be hard to find the same color brown as the saddle.


----------

